# What do I need to check/do to get networking back?



## troberts (Nov 30, 2011)

I was able to connect to the internet until I installed some ports. Since I used:

`# portmaster [FILE]category/port[/FILE] [FILE]category/port[/FILE] [FILE]category/port[/FILE]`

I do not know which port caused me to lose my network connection. My system had locked up so I had to reboot and ever since then, I have not had a network connection.

`# ifconfig -a`

```
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:04:5a:50:96:32
	inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

`# dmesg`

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-PRERELEASE #0: Tue Nov 22 20:13:53 EST 2011
    root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3400+ (1989.85-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x20ff2  Family = f  Model = 2f  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x1<SSE3>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 964997120 (920 MB)
MPTable: <OEM00000 PROD00000000>
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ioapic0: Assuming intbase of 0
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
pcib0: <MPTable Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib0: unable to route slot 18 INTA
pcib1: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xef00-0xefff mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xfddf0000-0xfddfffff irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci1
atapci0: <ATI IXP400 SATA150 controller> port 0xfe00-0xfe07,0xfd00-0xfd03,0xfc00-0xfc07,0xfb00-0xfb03,0xfa00-0xfa0f mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02f1ff irq 11 at device 18.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ohci0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02efff at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff at device 19.1 on pci0
usbus1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> on ohci1
ehci0: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02cfff at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <ATI IXP400 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf800-0xf80f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib0: unable to route slot 20 INTA
pcib0: unable to route slot 20 INTB
pci2: <multimedia, audio> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
dc0: <ADMtek AN983 10/100BaseTX> port 0xde00-0xdeff mem 0xfdcff000-0xfdcff3ff irq 10 at device 1.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on dc0
acphy0: <ACXXX 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
acphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
dc0: Ethernet address: 00:04:5a:50:96:32
fwohci0: <VIA Fire II (VT6306)> port 0xdd00-0xdd7f mem 0xfdcfe000-0xfdcfe7ff at device 4.0 on pci2
pcib0: unable to route slot 20 INTA
fwohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: fwohci0 attach returned 6
cpu0 on motherboard
powernow0: <Cool`n'Quiet K8> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
attimer0: <AT timer> at port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 pnpid PNP0100 on isa0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 pnpid PNP0b00 on isa0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 pnpid PNP0303 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
fdc1: No FDOUT register!
ppc0: <ECP parallel printer port> at port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 3 pnpid PNP0401 on isa0
ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xccfff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
fdc1: No FDOUT register!
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SAMSUNG SP1604N TM100-24> ATA-7 device
ada0: 133.000MB/s transfers (UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 152627MB (312581808 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B 1.80> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1989851961 Hz quality 800
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x058f> at usbus1
umass0: <vendor 0x058f USB Reader, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:4:0:-1: Attached to scbus4
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xaa5540
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic USB SD Reader 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 20 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): Command Specific Info: 0xaa5540
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 1
da1: <Generic USB CF Reader 1.01> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da1: 1.000MB/s transfers
da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 40 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): Command Specific Info: 0xaa5540
da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 2
da2: <Generic USB SM Reader 1.02> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da2: 1.000MB/s transfers
da2: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 60 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): Command Specific Info: 0xaa5540
da3 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 3
da3: <Generic USB MS Reader 1.03> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da3: 1.000MB/s transfers
da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
ugen2.2: <SanDisk Corporation> at usbus2
umass1: <SanDisk Corporation Cruzer Mini, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.20, addr 2> on usbus2
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4100
umass1:5:1:-1: Attached to scbus5
da4 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
da4: <SanDisk Cruzer Mini 0.1> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da4: 40.000MB/s transfers
da4: 244MB (501759 512 byte sectors: 64H 32S/T 244C)
```

What commands, in which order, do I need to execute to have FreeBSD test for the card, initialize it, then start networking? Also, what files should I check to make sure the settings are what they should be?


----------



## bbzz (Nov 30, 2011)

Your interface is missing IP address,
Try first
`# dhclient dc0`


----------



## troberts (Nov 30, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Your interface is missing IP address,
> Try first
> `# dhclient dc0`


I ran your command and I got:

```
DHCPDISCOVER on dc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
DHCPDISCOVER on dc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
DHCPDISCOVER on dc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
DHCPDISCOVER on dc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16
DHCPDISCOVER on dc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
DHCPDISCOVER on dc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1
No DHCPOFFERS received.
No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```


----------



## OH (Nov 30, 2011)

How do you usually configure dc0?
`$ grep dc0 /etc/rc.conf`

Chances are slim that a port was responsible, but can you retrieve from your shells history what ports were upgraded prior to the network failure?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

Check your /etc/rc.conf file for the *ifconfig_dc0* line.  If it's set to DHCP, then you need a DHCP server on the network to hand out IPs (and it looks like you don't, since the dhclient command failed).  If it's set to a specific IP, then double-check the line to make sure it's valid.  Try to set that IP on the command-line.

From the sounds of it, your rc.conf is probably corrupt, so it's not setting the IP.


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2011)

The dhclient command should still work even if /etc/rc.conf is corrupt (assuming the hardware is working correctly), maybe a restart of modem/router is needed?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2011)

troberts said:
			
		

> I ran your command and I got:
> 
> ```
> DHCPDISCOVER on dc0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
> ...



That last line suggests that it had not been using DHCP, or an old lease would probably have been used.  So check /etc/rc.conf.  Maybe an enable line for one of the new ports is missing a quote and blocking the static ifconfig line.


----------

